# Advice on how to clean my car engine - with pics



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Car is a 1998 Toyota Avensis, dont think its ever had an engine clean 

pics:

            

am i ok to use Megs APC on this with a brush?

i dont know whre i should start! lol

hose the engine to wetten it then use APC then rinse off?

thanks guys


----------



## dawkinsrover (Mar 4, 2008)

bigup said:


> Car is a 1998 Toyota Avensis, dont think its ever had an engine clean
> 
> pics:
> 
> ...


Not sure either! Mines very similar (2ltr Honda Engine circa 1999) so will watch the replies with interest.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

sorry guys, pics were not showing, have reuploaded them


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

apc and a brush will work well, degreaser might be needed for really stubborn dirt though. only rinse it on a light spray with the hose and cover anything electrical up with bags or cling film


----------



## xyber (Jan 4, 2008)

and baby wipes, works a treat! Really good for hoses aswell and safe


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

i wanted to try it the other day, used both apc and degreaser, it isnt strong enough to get rit of the undercar grease, not sure whats its called in english, the stuff u get sprayed in so it wont rust  few places where it is in the engine, cant get rit of it


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Michael B. said:


> i wanted to try it the other day, used both apc and degreaser, it isnt strong enough to get rit of the undercar grease, not sure whats its called in english, the stuff u get sprayed in so it wont rust  few places where it is in the engine, cant get rit of it


Waxoyl ??


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Michael B. said:


> i wanted to try it the other day, used both apc and degreaser, it isnt strong enough to get rit of the undercar grease, not sure whats its called in english, the stuff u get sprayed in so it wont rust  few places where it is in the engine, cant get rit of it


Petrol or brake disc cleaner will get rid of it a treat


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Petrol or brake disc cleaner will get rid of it a treat


I'd avoid that personally...

Tardis or a similair Tar and Glue remover would more than likely shift it


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Clark said:


> I'd avoid that personally...
> 
> Tardis or a similair Tar and Glue remover would more than likely shift it


Work fine with me


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

your coolant looks a little low mate


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Work fine with me


Hi, no doubt the petrol would do the trick, but perhaps Clark was worried about the safety aspect? Petrol's very carcinogenic, and not nice stuff to be getting on your hands (says a person who used to wash lab equipment in a tub of xylene :doublesho ), plus the fire risk, the purpose-made stuff may be a healthier option?


----------



## twoblacklines (Apr 20, 2008)

For engine bays I use a HD Snowfoam Lance with some super duty citrus snow foam and degreaser mixed together and diluted around 1:3. Spray that on the engine, leave it for 10 mins, wash it off, then whip out the steam cleaner to do the bits that you can do with the lance 

Cover up the alt etc with tinfoil or bags, i used binliner.

Then run engine afterwards so the heat gets rid of any moisture 

My mate did this but he pressure washed his engine bay too whilst the car was running, I was worried it would hydrolock but he didnt have any issues


----------

